# Any one up for a competition?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok its more a bit of fun than a serious test, but the results will be interesting even if they do not prove anything.

Its a fun test on accuracy nothing scientific but just set your watch tonight to the atomic clock at 8pm on here http://time.is/.

Then the hard bit for most of you. You have to wear it all week keeping it wound if its a manual (obviously).

Then next Sunday we all check how accurate our watches have been.

The entries might say a lot about the confidence the member has in their watch. The least accurate watch is open to a complete mickey take by all members! Especially if it cost a lot! Hope its not mine :laugh: .

Here is my entry 1972 Omega Geneve Manual Wind Cal613



and no its not miles out already its an old photo!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I would, but i have 7 warches in the post and want to wear them. Once a watch comes off i always forget to wind it. I'll try and set my seamaster automatic this evening though, and see how long i can go before i forget to wind it.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ill play, but it could be interesting as its only just arrived so the accuracy is a complete unknown

its a cartier roadster no idea of date, could be a year old, could be 15..


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll enter my Bulova auto...and it will gain 3 secs a day :yes:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

As i am working this week i will choose my beater SKX007



it will be the most inaccurate i am sure and i don't give a hoot :laugh: all of this watches faults add to its charm


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I'll have a go. Steinhart Ocean 1. Never worn it for more than a day, so no idea how accurate it is.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I was going to pass on this one as I can't wear a decent watch to work (too dirty/dusty) and I don't usually wear any one watch for more than a day.

But as it's now only for a week, I think by choosing a hand winder, that, according to my spread sheet (sad ******* :laugh: ) says it was accurate to -5 seconds in 24hrs when I first got it, I can avoid the dangers of an auto not getting enough movement. And.....breath. I will wear it whenever possible.

Hamilton 66b from 1974










I have no idea of the service history (if any) as I bought it from a friend who inherited it from her Grandfather and wanted it to go to someone who would look after it and not just sell it on.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ready to go at 20.00hrs, I'll even wear both of them for the week


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

good stuff that is a good range of watches there so far so the results should be interesting! :laugh: . By rights my 44 year old manual wind should be left behind so we shall see............. :laugh: . Good to see we now have two proper watches included as well!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm in I will use this old mechanical Mentor I bought from Ebay last year , I got this and a Lucerne for £14 so will be good to see how she copes for a week










Change of plan I just noticed no second hand on the Mentor so will wear the Lucerne instead


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll just have to do a mach for the next 7 days. Locked and loaded.










Bought second hand, no paperwork, warranty card, service history, nothing. So will be interesting.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Count me in after ten minutes its spot on , so it's down hill from now on lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Good to see we now have two proper watches included as well!


 It'll be interesting given they are both nearly 10 years old, had a hard life and never been serviced. And as most people seem keen to quote daily numbers it will also be interesting to see what some are like over the whole week.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It'll be interesting given they are both nearly 10 years old, had a hard life and never been serviced. And as most people seem keen to quote daily numbers it will also be interesting to see what some are like over the whole week.


 Yep game on! :yes:



Iceblue said:


> Count me in after ten minutes its spot on , so it's down hill from now on lol


 I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

well we should all be up and running lads so good luck for next Sunday and may the best man...sorry watch win!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

As I'm currently wearing this Zeno might as well give it a go


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

(not many of us confident enough to join in eh :laugh: only Bond and Hugh with confidence in their top watches)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

OK, here's my 1961 Omega bang on time...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Mutley said:


> As I'm currently wearing this Zeno might as well give it a go


 good stuff well in their lad! just in time. :laugh:



AVO said:


> OK, here's my 1961 Omega bang on time...


 thats lovely!

come on where are all the super accurate Seiko every mans always spouting about. Bond has put his neck on the line for Rolex :laugh: No Grand Seiko to give him a run for his money? That is bottling out in my book :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> (not many of us confident enough to join in eh :laugh: only Bond and Hugh with confidence in their top watches)


 Haha. Now if only I had co centration as well. Was watching YouTube. Needless to say I will start and finish mine at 9pm


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

We have an Omega SMP nice one too no Zenith to give it a run for its money.



hughlle said:


> Haha. Now if only I had co centration as well. Was watching YouTube. Needless to say I will start and finish mine at 9pm


 That is fine mate good luck with the SMP!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> (not many of us confident enough to join in eh :laugh: only Bond and Hugh with confidence in their top watches)


 I expected the thread to be overloaded with all these super accurate Seiko's that every one bangs on about.

All blow.......No show

:biggrin:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Drat, just seen this!

Good luck everyone, I shall look forward to seeing the result.

I would have entered by Orient Disc, which I recently time at +0.1s per day over 2 days.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I expected the thread to be overloaded with all these super accurate Seiko's that every one bangs on about.
> 
> All blow.......No show
> 
> :biggrin:


 I did and before I get lynched I am the neutral ref!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

They're too busy playing Spot the Difference.

or Spot the Dog.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, a competition that I can't enter :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

So far we have

1 Me with an old omega

2 Thomas with a Cartier high fashion watch

3 Monty with a Seiko which he says is crap

4 GP racer with a steiny coming up the left field

5 Levy lad with an old old Hammy.

6 New century lad jsud 2002 with more old clout

7 hughie with a posh diver

8 Icy lad with an ice blue smiths

9 dick dastardlys dog with a watch

10 A gent called avo latin i think with a lovely Omega

11 Oh and bloody hell I missed Bond in above 5 i think with a couple of Seikos

sorry correction Bond with a couple of rolex :laugh:



Davey P said:


> Finally, a competition that I can't enter :laugh:


 you can you will win try that rotary i gave you but watch for the piece of tin foil holding the battery in!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigel, I know just how well that watch of yours is going to do, and if it's the same as it was when I wore it, you'll do extremely well indeed... 

I'm in with my Valjoux 7750 which I like wearing for long periods, so I'm in.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Am I too late to join? If not, Nigel can choose my watch for the week...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

apm101 said:


> Drat, just seen this!
> 
> Good luck everyone, I shall look forward to seeing the result.
> 
> I would have entered by Orient Disc, which I recently time at +0.1s per day over 2 days.


 late comers welcome just add on the start and finish time we are allowing 24hrs relief for all the seikoist to get their ar$e in gear



Krispy said:


> Am I too late to join? If not, Nigel can choose my watch for the week...


 No mate not too late at all 24 hrs relief so everyone gets a chance to join in! Those who join tomoz at 8 9 10 or whatever just finish later!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, I'll go with the IWC then as there aren't any so far...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Love the railmaster btw is it a railmaster? Lovely whatever its called! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> Love the railmaster btw is it a railmaster? Lovely whatever its called! :thumbsup:


 It's the Railmaster XL - now I want the 'normal' size version!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Nigel, I know just how well that watch of yours is going to do, and if it's the same as it was when I wore it, you'll do extremely well indeed...
> 
> I'm in with my Valjoux 7750 which I like wearing for long periods, so I'm in.... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 I'm honoured Sir its just become a bit more special now! I wondered who the one family owner was. I love it. Its the first watch I know I will keep and why I sold my modern Omega qtz. The quality is amazing and I secretly expect it to do rather better than most peoples! :notworthy:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> (not many of us confident enough to join in eh :laugh: only Bond and Hugh with confidence in their top watches)


 Oh, and not much confidence here. Accidentally submerged it the other day with the crown not screwed in at all.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Oh, and not much confidence here. Accidentally submerged it the other day with the crown not screwed in at all.


 Its an omega smp it is the secret weapon in a nuclear war my good friend


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> Oh, and not much confidence here. Accidentally submerged it the other day with the crown not screwed in at all.


 Shouldn't be an issue, my GMT has been in the shower with the crown unscrewed and it's fine.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigelp said:


> I'm honoured Sir wondered who the one family owner was. I love it. Its the first watch I know I will keep and why I sold my modern Omega qtz. The quality is amazing and I secretly expect it to do rather better than most peoples! :notworthy:


 Yes it was in my family from new and I've owned it for the last few years and I'm really pleased that you like it, it really is a great little watch and the only reason I let it go was that my hands now suffer from arthritis and I have real trouble with small winders. It really is a very accurate watch and a joy to wear, so I'm really glad that you own it now and it has a good home...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Yes it was in my family from new and I've owned it for the last few years and I'm really pleased that you like it, it really is a great little watch and the only reason I let it go was that my hands now suffer from arthritis and I have real trouble with small winders. It really is a very accurate watch and a joy to wear, so I'm really glad that you own it now and it has a good home...


 That is really special to know for me Mike. Rest assured it is staying with me forever. It is a Birth year watch for me I was born in December 72. I had my eye on it since summer with Scott. But various watches got in the way. For some reason though I kept going back to look at it! When I received it I fell in love with the quality in the cut of the case and the sheer class of the whole thing. It is just so cleanly designed. The condition is exemplary. I wear it every day. So rest assured it is getting enjoyed and appreciated! I feel a bit unworthy now! :thumbsup:

It is actually the reason which inspired this thread as the time keeping is amazing! You have blown my cover :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

We're in. I'll be interested to see how a 72 hand wind omega does against a 72 f300hz omega.

Gauntlet down.Set and ready to go.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> We're in. I'll be interested to see how a 72 hand wind omega does against a 72 f300hz omega.
> 
> Gauntlet down.Set and ready to go.


 game on :thumbsup:

strange how we have a leaning to swiss oldish and old :laugh: is this where our confidence lies? :laugh:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I would have gone for this Seiko, as it was running spot on after 24hrs last time I wore it. I only know this by pure coincidence !










*BUT* it's auto and I don't do much moving about once I get home ! If this competition had been held last week it's the one I would have chosen.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> game on :thumbsup:
> 
> strange how we have a leaning to swiss oldish and old :laugh: is this where our confidence lies? :laugh:


 If the king seiko wasn't temporarily out of commission I'd be putting my chips on that. In fact I might add that as well. Swiss vs Japanese, electronic vs mechanical.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

My GS would 100% win (would be bang on in a months time) but being quartz i didn't think it was fair :laugh:

Also bear in mind i have Much more accurate autos that i wouldnt wear to work

And for the record id never say my SKX was crap lol


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've been travelling back from Teuchterland or I would join in, but I just might suggest, in a couple of weeks time, a variation on this wee game - - :whistling:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Well after one hour the SMP is 2 seconds fast  might give up on this, will be interesting to see where it is in the morning.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Right only wore this for one full day. So lets see how a Ruskie does against a week. I'd be happy if it was within 3/4 mins a day tbh.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Foxdog said:


> Right only wore this for one full day. So lets see how a Ruskie does against a week. I'd be happy if it was within 3/4 mins a day tbh.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 I'd throw my CCCP in as well but I'd have to wear it on my ankle

:laugh: :laugh:

I see we've already got a few excuses from the Seiko's boys

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I'd throw my CCCP in as well but I'd have to wear it on my ankle
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Are you callin' me yella ? That's fightin' talk where I come from ! :aggressive:

As I understand it a grace period has been allowed so I guess I'll go double wristed and hope I can keep the DX going. Will set it (it hacks, as does the Hamiton) at 8 this morning.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bit harsh calling Cartier a high end fashion watch. Cartier were pioneers in wristwatch design

I am very late to the this thread (the irony!), but I will go big - a 60+ year old chronograph



currently +5 seconds (no hacking feature), so I'll take that into account at the end


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

A



BondandBigM said:


> I see we've already got a few excuses from the Seiko's boys


 Pah. As of 6.30 this morning, neither the f300 or the KS had lost or gained a single second. Neck and neck.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> A
> 
> Pah. As of 6.30 this morning, neither the f300 or the KS had lost or gained a single second. Neck and neck.


 my SMP is ten seconds fast already


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> My GS would 100% win (would be bang on in a months time) but being quartz i didn't think it was fair :laugh:
> 
> Also bear in mind i have Much more accurate autos that i wouldnt wear to work
> 
> And for the record id never say my SKX was crap lol


 Anything is allowed It is totally fair to pit your best watch to see if it really is best! :laugh:



hughlle said:


> my SMP is ten seconds fast already


 oh no! :laugh:



badgersdad said:


> A
> 
> Pah. As of 6.30 this morning, neither the f300 or the KS had lost or gained a single second. Neck and neck.


 my '72 manual is spot on at the moment :thumbsup:



badgersdad said:


> If the king seiko wasn't temporarily out of commission I'd be putting my chips on that. In fact I might add that as well. Swiss vs Japanese, electronic vs mechanical.


 that would be good

:laugh:

Remember chaps all is fair in love and war. And no excuses for not entering your best watch for the challenge to see if it really is best! Claims 'I have this mega watch'...' which will beat you all'...'But I'm not entering it because'. Will be taken to imply you are scared of it disgracing itself' :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I set this yesterday at 5pm so will take a 3 hour handicap if you let me join in or if I'm too late I will act as silent observer


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> If the king seiko wasn't temporarily out of commission I'd be putting my chips on that. In fact I might add that as well. Swiss vs Japanese, electronic vs mechanical.


 that would be good

:laugh:



ong said:


> I set this yesterday at 5pm so will take a 3 hour handicap if you let me join in or if I'm too late I will act as silent observer


 You are welcome to join mate and to anyone else who is brave enough to enter a really nice watch into the 'challenge'. Come on lads enter when ever you want and just adjust the running time by adding a day or whatever. You can even enter more than one watch! I'm a totally easy going guy. The rules are flexible but no cheating! :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> oh no! :laugh:


 Fortunately I dont wear a watch for more than a day at a time so it isn't much of an issue. and even a minute a week is more than accurate enough


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great competition Nigel and I would join in except that I will probably be in hospital over that period, and when in hospital I will wear a low cost quartz number.

Thanks everyone for showing the watches they will be using for this interesting accuracy test. I shall be looking forward to seeing who is the winner, and what watches have lost out in the timing stakes.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

> Great competition Nigel and I would join in except that I will probably be in hospital over that period, and when in hospital I will wear a low cost quartz number.
> 
> Thanks everyone for showing the watches they will be using for this interesting accuracy test. I shall be looking forward to seeing who is the winner, and what watches have lost out in the timing stakes.


 Best wishes for a productive visit. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Anything is allowed It is totally fair to pit your best watch to see if it really is best! :laugh:
> 
> oh no! :laugh:
> 
> ...


 I only said that because its a 9f. I can guarantee it would be bang on in a week in fact it has never deviated yet in all the time i have owned it!

BTW my crap SKX is currently at -9 secs which isnt too shabby


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My Omega is currently at -6 for 22.5h. About right, it averaged -7 s/d over a week last summer. I will be happy if it comes in under a minute slow for the week.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm out guys. Time for a resto thread..


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

And the PO is plus 2 secs at 7.20 pm .....


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh dear, but a few more days to go yet, and both were unworn until I got home tonight.

Set at 8AM today










Set at 8PM last night.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mr Levity said:


> Oh dear, but a few more days to go yet, and both were unworn until I got home tonight.
> 
> Set at 8AM today
> 
> ...


 Null and void results as you are not using the "standard" Nige has set the trial by

:laugh: :laugh:

So at 24hrs in

LV: 3 seconds fast

GMT: 4 seconds slow

I'm a bit surprised that the LV is so close given the life it's had and that both are still within spec all be it only just for the GMT. I should add that neither have left my wrist and the hardest thing I've done in the last 24hrs is make a few cups of coffee and read books.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

The Portugeezer is faring OK and certainly a lot better than the Railmaster 'chronometer' that's been face up all day...


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> *Null and void results as you are not using the "standard" Nige has set the trial by*
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Damn, you're right. By that clock the Seiko has lost 5 days already ! :laugh:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just checked & my Zeno GMT diver is currently +2 seconds, happy with that.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The G10 is still bang on, not bad for a 25 year old.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I'm cheating and using the watch tracker app. Steinhart was at + .2 secs to earlier. Never worn it for this long.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

36 hrs and -14 secs, desperate to swap watches lol


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just had a check and my Lucerne is running 3 minutes fast Sundays result should be fun to see :swoon:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Gpts said:


> I'm cheating and using the watch tracker app. Steinhart was at + .2 secs to earlier. Never worn it for this long.


 Another invalid result due to non approved measuring equipment.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

PO now +5 secs after 48 hours .


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My 55-y-o Omega is doing well. After a night on its back...ooh, err, Missus...and a day on the wrist it has gained 1 sec, so now -5 net. 

This is the first watch I bought as a vintage, back in 2008, and I have often said it would be the last to leave.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So now the LV is +8 but the GMT is still steady at -4 I still haven't taken either of them off.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I am pleased to say I am going for the watch that Gains the most time :notworthy: lol at the moment I'm time traveling ahead of time get in what a way to go I am never going to be late again :laugh:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Well I am pleased to say I am going for the watch that Gains the most time :notworthy: lol at the moment I'm time traveling ahead of time get in what a way to go I am never going to be late again :laugh:


 Is it magnetised? I had a watch that gained lots of time and a cheap demagnetiser sorted it straight away


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> Well I am pleased to say I am going for the watch that Gains the most time :notworthy: lol at the moment I'm time traveling ahead of time get in what a way to go I am never going to be late again :laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Day 2 and the IWC is 4/5+


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Hamilton -8 sec, Seiko -25. Wearing both to bed. Oh boy, that is really sad ! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The G10 is still accurate, if the chosen website is to be believed. 

Those mid- range ETA Quartz movements seem quite decent.

A lot of expensive watches use them. :wink:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Another invalid result due to non approved measuring equipment.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I'm cheating and using the watch tracker app. Steinhart was at + .2 secs to earlier. Never worn it for this long.










After 2.7 days, Steinhart is at -1.6 secs


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I am -1m45s, and i am enjoying wearing the same watch every day.

So much so, i might have found 'the one' :inlove:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

After nearly 3 days mine is at -17secs which i think is pretty good


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Midweek check for the Planet Ocean. Now running 8.5 seconds fast over the 72 hour period.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

ong said:


> Midweek check for the Planet Ocean. Now running 8.5 seconds fast over the 72 hour period.


 Still within COSC specs then  my smp is about 35 seconds fast. I've given up on that and am looking how the broad arrow is faring.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Still within COSC specs then  my smp is about 35 seconds fast. I've given up on that and am looking how the broad arrow is faring.


 Sounds like your SMP needs a service. My PO was losing that sort of time when I got it. The previous owner had had the watch er 'serviced' but I had it done again by Omega. Problem was in the 2500 movement so this was upgraded and now it's keeping time as shown. Best £370 I spent IMO.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

ill give it 5 or 10 years


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My Omega has gained another second back and is now at -4. This watch is pretty remarkable, really. When I did the test last year it lost around seven seconds per day, but it was tested against two other watches and it was a box test. This is clearly one that likes to be worn and likes to be kept going - I have this theory that watches perform best when they do what they were designed to do, and are allowed to do it on a daily basis. Maybe I should sell the rest of my collection? :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I will have to cop out on this one. I wound my vintage omega morning and night for 2 days and then on the third day it stopped after only 6 hours despite appearing to be fully wound. It does this sometimes it runs for nearly 12 hours on a full wind and sometimes only 6. Any one know why? :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

The KS has made about six seconds since Sunday night. The f300 has made two.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nigelp said:


> I will have to cop out on this one. I wound my vintage omega morning and night for 2 days and then on the third day it stopped after only 6 hours despite appearing to be fully wound. It does this sometimes it runs for nearly 12 hours on a full wind and sometimes only 6. Any one know why? :laugh:


 Probably needs a service and new mainspring. When was it last serviced?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

badgersdad said:


> The KS has made about six seconds since Sunday night. The f300 has made two.


 Hmm, actually more like seven and five. Shoddy. They are only 40 years old.

:laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

AVO said:


> Probably needs a service and new mainspring. When was it last serviced?


 No idea just bought it off Scott who assures me it should be spot on I will ask him I thought it was me not winding it right it seems to loose the most time at night when set down on the case back. Scott will sort me out I will have a word.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LV is at +13 now and GMT -6


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Hamilton -15, Seiko -30 :sadwalk:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The G10 seems to be keeping time quite well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

1. To gain a few seconds, lay the watch flat face-up overnight.

2. To lose a few seconds, lay the watch vertically with the crown downwards overnight.

3. To lose a few more seconds, lay the watch vertically with the crown up.

That's the advice from Rolex, with regard to its mechanical watches, can't fault it. :wink:

It seems that mechanical watches need some user input to perform at their best, I don't mind that.

I suspect that advice was given to a person who owned just one watch and was truly bothered about it?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Stan said:


> 1. To gain a few seconds, lay the watch flat face-up overnight.
> 
> 2. To lose a few seconds, lay the watch vertically with the crown downwards overnight.
> 
> ...


 Works for me. Steinhart was at -2.5 secs last night. After a night face up its within a second of spot on now. I've found this works with Seiko movements too.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Is this within the rules


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Montybaber said:


> Is this within the rules


 Are there rules

:laugh: :laugh:

Maybe you could say not within the spirit of Nigels' original idea ??

But I'm sure followers of the thread are more than capable of sorting the wheat from the chaff on their own.

I might start rolling around the bed on a night to see if I can get the face up crown down thing going on for the next few nights.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

no real rules I'm back in with the omega the blooming thing caught me out and ran all night last night since 10pm and is still running now. I thinks its haunted. If I don't wind it until its flat it is happy. If i interfere with it whilst its still running it gets the monk on and stops. It does not like its bits twiddling with :swoon: .

So i'm back in just don't ask the start time as i say no rules any more!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> no real rules I'm back in with the omega the blooming thing caught me out and ran all night last night since 10pm and is still running now. I thinks its haunted. If I don't wind it until its flat it is happy. If i interfere with it whilst its still running it gets the monk on and stops. It does not like its bits twiddling with :swoon: .
> 
> So i'm back in just don't ask the start time as i say no rules any more!


 Then my new broad arrow is in also  set it yesterday to see what goes on.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Then my new broad arrow is in also  set it yesterday to see what goes on.


 Yes mate that is fine I am a very liberal chap. I should have been Prime Minister. I am a great believer in everyone being able to do and say what they want as long as its nice oh and funny :yes:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I find that if i pull out the crown and adjust the time every two hours it is a consistent +/- 0 secs per day

beat that

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Stan said:


> 1. To gain a few seconds, lay the watch flat face-up overnight.
> 
> 2. To lose a few seconds, lay the watch vertically with the crown downwards overnight.
> 
> ...


 just checked my Lucerne and all is not well it has gained 10+ *minutes *so by reading the advice from above I shall leave it vertically with the crown up whilst wrapped in a pillow/bubble wrap inbetween a vice with a magnet underneath it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> no real rules I'm back in with the omega the blooming thing caught me out and ran all night last night since 10pm and is still running now. I thinks its haunted. If I don't wind it until its flat it is happy. If i interfere with it whilst its still running it gets the monk on and stops. It does not like its bits twiddling with :swoon: .
> 
> *So i'm back in just don't ask the start time as i say no rules any more! *


 Oh good, because I thought I was going to have to withdraw the Hamilton. I woke at 6am, turned on the light at 6.05, to find the Hamilton had stopped at 6.02. WTF ? So I set it to -15, which it was last night, just for my own interest. Not sure if I hadn't wound it or whether, like Nigel's , it doesn't like being wound unless nearly flat.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Oh good, because I thought I was going to have to withdraw the Hamilton. I woke at 6am, turned on the light at 6.05, to find the Hamilton had stopped at 6.02. WTF ? So I set it to -15, which it was last night, just for my own interest. Not sure if I hadn't wound it or whether, like Nigel's , it doesn't like being wound unless nearly flat.


 that is exactly how mine is mate. Unless it is flat is does not like being wound. I wound it the night before last when it was still running. About 9 winds and 7 hours later ot thereabouts it had stopped. Then last night I waited for it to stop. Which was about 11pm and gave it about 20 winds and nearly 14 hours later twice as long again than the 7, it is still going! It is supposed to have a 37 hour pr.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

According to my records, it ran for 47 hrs when tested last, and as I've never worn it for so long before, I've never wound it unless I'm about to wear it ! Will leave it until about 45 hrs and see what happens.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> Is this within the rules


 not strictly It was supposed to be approached as a 'normal' person would :laugh:

just remembered I now need to check the accuracy of mine


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm out on the lash later so still wearing the PO running about +10 secs since Sunday evening. No hand winding and no special positioning. Will see where it ends up by Sunday evening but need to wear something else at some point as have an incoming O and W to try out.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm crap at maths does this sound right.

It was 10 seconds fast on Sunday when I set it. I set my digital alarm clock in my bedroom at the same time. When it went flat last night I set it again to my digital alarm clock. Now it is 39 seconds fast after 10 hours and my digital alarm clock is spot on. So In 10 hours my watch has gained 29 seconds less the fact I could not hack it last night. Therefore it had in fact run for another 30 seconds. So that makes my Omega +9 seconds in 10 hours. Which calculating a throw on multiplication of the gain should mean a mean of +27 seconds in 24 hours. Taking away a possible error in the inability to hack of an estimated 7 seconds. Based on the proportion of time lost in the non hacking adjustment allowing an approximation of 2 seconds to return the crown. takes it to +20 seconds over 24 hours. This can then be adjusted to allow for the fact my alarm clock will have gained +2 seconds according to the time it took me to re-start it. So I am at plus 18 seconds over 24 hours. With one final adjustment to allow for the discrepancies of having to restart over a lengthened period. Which can be accounted for in the original setting being 30 seconds less the 9 seconds in sentence 3. So Over a period of 24hr I am +9 seconds :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I'm crap at maths does this sound right.
> 
> It was 10 seconds fast on Sunday when I set it. I set my digital alarm clock in my bedroom at the same time. When it went flat last night I set it again to my digital alarm clock. Now it is 39 seconds fast after 10 hours and my digital alarm clock is spot on. So In 10 hours my watch has gained 29 seconds less the fact I could not hack it last night. Therefore it had in fact run for another 30 seconds. So that makes my Omega +9 seconds in 10 hours. Which calculating a throw on multiplication of the gain should mean a mean of +27 seconds in 24 hours. Taking away a possible error in the inability to hack of an estimated 7 seconds. Based on the proportion of time lost in the non hacking adjustment allowing an approximation of 2 seconds to return the crown. takes it to +20 seconds over 24 hours. This can then be adjusted to allow for the fact my alarm clock will have gained +2 seconds according to the time it took me to re-start it. So I am at plus 18 seconds over 24 hours. With one final adjustment to allow for the discrepancies of having to restart over a lengthened period. Which can be accounted for in the original setting being 30 seconds less the 9 seconds in sentence 3. So Over a period of 24hr I am +9 seconds :yes:


 From 39 seconds to 9 seconds. I smell shenanigans!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> From 39 seconds to 9 seconds. I smell shenanigans!


 :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I'm crap at maths does this sound right.
> 
> It was 10 seconds fast on Sunday when I set it. I set my digital alarm clock in my bedroom at the same time. When it went flat last night I set it again to my digital alarm clock. Now it is 39 seconds fast after 10 hours and my digital alarm clock is spot on. So In 10 hours my watch has gained 29 seconds less the fact I could not hack it last night. Therefore it had in fact run for another 30 seconds. So that makes my Omega +9 seconds in 10 hours. Which calculating a throw on multiplication of the gain should mean a mean of +27 seconds in 24 hours. Taking away a possible error in the inability to hack of an estimated 7 seconds. Based on the proportion of time lost in the non hacking adjustment allowing an approximation of 2 seconds to return the crown. takes it to +20 seconds over 24 hours. This can then be adjusted to allow for the fact my alarm clock will have gained +2 seconds according to the time it took me to re-start it. So I am at plus 18 seconds over 24 hours. With one final adjustment to allow for the discrepancies of having to restart over a lengthened period. Which can be accounted for in the original setting being 30 seconds less the 9 seconds in sentence 3. So Over a period of 24hr I am +9 seconds :yes:


 Wouldn't it be easier just to buy a watch that works

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to buy a watch that works
> 
> :biggrin:


 :laugh: where is the fun in that!

It is still running at the moment after nearly 15 hours all I have to do is set off any where 39 seconds before I normally would during every wind period. Or is it 39 seconds after? And in any 24 hours x2 :swoon: . Or 24 divided by 6 if its a partial 9 times wind?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Entertaining though it is I couldn't be doing with a manual watch that didn't like being wound unless it had stopped. So you need another watch/clock to reset the stopped watch every day or just keep watching it until it stops then wind and count to reset. Top banana that rigmarole. Nope.

My quartz RLTs, PRS and GS area all within a couple of seconds of each other. The automatics are sleeping but I could wake them up at any point, set them and they'd be leading, temporarily at least, if I've understood the non-rules correctly :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

No rules eh? I'll pick a R/C Sunday morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

And I can reset my PO on Sunday afternoon and still be within a second by 8pm......

Perhaps Nigel has been too lenient while not selecting his own best chance watch


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ong said:


> And I can reset my PO on Sunday afternoon and still be within a second by 8pm......
> 
> Perhaps Nigel has been too lenient while not selecting his own best chance watch


 yes but everyone will know why :yes:

ok to re establish the match. No rules as long as you don't break them. You keep the same watch on and check how accurate it is by a week after you started. Any cheating and you are only conning yourself


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A competition with no apparent start, no definitive end, a barmy ref :thumbsup: and no rules.

Magic.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

So just to clarify the non rules - is taking my watch off at night cheating? And if it's not, which orientation must I leave it in to stay within the rules?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

RWP said:


> A competition with no apparent start, no definitive end, a barmy ref :thumbsup: and no rules.
> 
> Magic.





Gpts said:


> So just to clarify the non rules - is taking my watch off at night cheating? And if it's not, which orientation must I leave it in to stay within the rules?


 No lads look look  . Simple ok these are the parameters you put the watch on wear it a week and check its accuracy easy


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> No lads look look  . Simple ok these are the parameters you put the watch on wear it a week and check its accuracy easy


 Which week? :swoon:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

take it off when you want leave it on all the time do what you want. If people want to use multiple watches fine :yes:



RWP said:


> Which week? :swoon:


 a week 7 days

preferably sunday to sunday this week but for those who started monday tuesday or wed it runs into the following week for them simples


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SEVEN DAYS......starting when your watch keeps running :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

So to clarify :laugh: . It was intended to be straight forward when it started you set your watch at 8pm last sunday and checked it against the time scale in the op at 8pm this sunday. For those who did not make the 8pm deadline on sunday this was extended through this week, I think most people who wanted to were up and running this week so it should end for all a week from now. As to how you wear it taking it off or whatever there were no rules about this. It was just wear it as a normal person would. So any one wanting to wear it all day every day fine , anyone wanting to take it off to go to bed fine. Also if people want to place it this way or that way up to increase its accuracy fine just a bit of fun!



RWP said:


> SEVEN DAYS......starting when your watch keeps running :thumbsup:


 explained as above :yes:

Any one whose watch stops can take up from where they start it again so in theory it could go on forever yes. Though in reality most people will get bored by now so we shall now say from this moment it ends a week tonight happy? :laugh:

So i'm in unless the bloody thing stops again and those are the rules :laugh:

I'm officially +9 seconds :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Ok its more a bit of fun than a serious test, but the results will be interesting even if they do not prove anything.
> 
> Its a fun test on accuracy nothing scientific but just set your watch tonight to the atomic clock at 8pm on here http://time.is/.
> 
> ...


 All that has happened is it has been extended a bit :laugh: . Not many rules there unless you want to create your own  .


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The '61 Omega still hanging in at around -5.5 sec.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

AVO said:


> The '61 Omega still hanging in at around -5.5 sec.


 Now I have got some advice on how to keep a vintage manual watch properly wound up I am doing ok! :laugh: . What can I say I grew up with digitals in the 80's :yes:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Zeno GMT currently at +7 seconds, happy :yes:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Simples? It would seem not artytime:

Great effort though in trying to maintain a semblance of control over the whole 'competition'. I'm almost tempted to double up to get two autos in. Well, maybe almost is a tad strong. Not at all would probably be more accurate but I might manage one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jsud2002 said:


> just checked my Lucerne and all is not well it has gained 10+ *minutes *so by reading the advice from above I shall leave it vertically with the crown up whilst wrapped in a pillow/bubble wrap inbetween a vice with a magnet underneath it :thumbsup:


 That should help. :wink: 

I suspect the advice from Rolex is only valid for its watches, who knows?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Stan said:


> That should help. :wink:
> 
> I suspect the advice from Rolex is only valid for its watches, who knows?


 Stan

I think this advice though well meant us erroneous. Years ago a boss of mine dished out the bonuses then went and spent his on a Rolex ( we went down the pub and bought a round each with ours )

Some weeks later the boss was going on about the time keeping of his Superlative Chronometer and came across the same advice you gave.

Needless to say when he went to the AD he was informed that it was totally BX as Rolex are adjusted for these movements and positions already. He got a free service under warranty and several years later still quoted the story with his Rollie only gaining a second a day.

Brought back some memories though.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I think the competition should have been 'keep your watch running continuously for seven days'

gotta learn to walk before you run :thumbsup:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> I think the competition should have been 'keep your watch running continuously for seven days'
> 
> gotta learn to walk before you run :thumbsup:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 My SMP has travelled from room to room, albeit not on my wrist, but its still being wound daily


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had a seriously **** day, and I'm trying to be happy that the Hamilton has lost 5 seconds (-20) and the Seiko 3 seconds (-33).


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Pleased to say that in normal wear (on the wrist all day at work and watch box overnight) since 8pm on Sunday it is -18 seconds

i never actually knew it was this accurate as i have never worn it more than a day or two


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

As per previous post the smiths is approx 5 mins ahead , I am defo never going to late again


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

The PO is running about +10 secs at the moment from a Sunday evening start. Been wearing it all week which is unusual as I normally alternate between the PO and my Sub.

Will check this properly this evening when I have access to my radio controlled clock.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

ong said:


> The PO is running about +10 secs at the moment from a Sunday evening start. Been wearing it all week which is unusual as I normally alternate between the PO and my Sub.
> 
> *Will check this properly this evening when I have access to my radio controlled clock. *


 No, no, according to the rules you must use the OP's time checker.

Oh, wait, there aren't any rules ! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr Levity said:


> No, no, according to the rules you must use the OP's time checker.
> 
> Oh, wait, there aren't any rules ! :laugh: :laugh:


 Yes I noticed this as well. Wonder how many others have stuck to the original daily wearing of the same watch ?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I've been wearing the Steinhart every day since Sunday, but putting it face up in the watch drawer overnight. Still not sure if this is cheating? 

Checked this morning and it's at +0.6 seconds since Sunday. It seems to lose 1.5/2 seconds when worn during the day, and gain them back in the drawer at night. I don't know if this is due to it not being worn or resting position?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ong said:


> Yes I noticed this as well. Wonder how many others have stuck to the original daily wearing of the same watch ?


 Still wearing both of mine, never taken them off since Sunday night and I've used Nigel's link for checking them as per his instructions

:biggrin:

excuse Big M's rubbish picture.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

ong said:


> Yes I noticed this as well. Wonder how many others have stuck to the original daily wearing of the same watch ?


 I have, which has been hard work to be honest and as much as i love it i like to swap around


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Montybaber said:


> I have, which has been hard work to be honest and as much as i love it i like to swap around


 Yes totally agree. My work colleagues must think I've had a New Years resolution or something.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

ong said:


> Yes totally agree. My work colleagues must think I've had a New Years resolution or something.


 You mean came to your senses.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I must confess to being a bit astonished. My watch lost a few seconds on Day 1, having not been worn for a week or two. However, since then and on the wrist all the time except for showering and washing up, it has been absolutely rock steady, gaining fractions of a second on average. It now appears to be -4.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

My Longines Conquest has gained 24 seconds since Sunday evening, so it's on course for about +34 by Sunday night. A steady +5 seconds a day may not be much, but I'm a bit disappointed :sadwalk:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Friday evening weigh in for the PO. 5 days of work and now plus 15 seconds


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Today is the only day I haven't worn it all day...plus 12


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mine stopped again! It ran for nearly 24 hours but stopped before I got chance to check it! The longest I have managed to keep it going is 3 days and it was +9 seconds so about 3 secs a day gain not bad. I'm going to have to get it serviced. Probably Duncan at Genesis. From the advice I have had seems the drive train needs cleaning out. I've done my best to keep going with the competition especially seeing as I started it! I'm going to have to estimate that my '72 Geneve is about +20 seconds a week at the moment :sadwalk: .



But when it looks that gorgeous who cares :laugh:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

OK, this is a little weird. Every day since Sunday, when I'm not wearing the test watches I have put them between two pillows (can get quite cool in my man cave) face up, for no other reason than that is the way up they get put.

Tonight as I go to bed wearing them, the Hamilton is running @ -7 seconds, a gain of 13 seconds since last night. The Seiko is @ -24 seconds, a gain of 9 seconds.

Now I'm really drunk, er.... I mean confused. :laugh:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Took the Steinhart off at bedtime last night and put it crown up in the drawer instead of usual face up, and it's lost a second or so ( has been gaining face up). So maybe the resting position does make a small difference? Now running at -1 second total since last Sunday. Enjoying wearing it, and pleased with the accuracy, but quite looking forward to a change now.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I think wearing the Hamilton hasn't done it any good. :wacko: Woke this morning to find it had lost 59 seconds during the night (now at -1min 6 sec). Seiko still plodding along at -24 seconds.

Both have been left dial up, so will have to see how they are when I get home.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a watch that works! Don't know when it was last set but It was more likely than not 6 months ago when new which seems sensible! Its only 30 seconds out. So at the moment 30 seconds in 6 months. I'm in the lead............da da dar Super Nig. Strikes again. Like a phoenix from the ashes into the lead. Just like that. Ha ha! No one knew I was going to turn up with a watch that hadn't been set for 6 months and still be in the lead! Rules what rules?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that used to be called a ringer to be honest but it's your competition and as my PO is now about 15 seconds fast after 6 days I'm happy enough. Hope you enjoy the Hamilton. They really are great watches but don't want to see it in the sales forum for a while.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I have a watch that works! Don't know when it was last set but It was more likely than not 6 months ago when new which seems sensible! Its only 30 seconds out. So at the moment 30 seconds in 6 months. I'm in the lead............da da dar Super Nig. Strikes again. Like a phoenix from the ashes into the lead. Just like that. Ha ha! No one knew I was going to turn up with a watch that hadn't been set for 6 months and still be in the lead! Rules what rules?


 I thought you'd lost the plot with this post Nigel, but just re-read your original post for the competition, and noticed there's no mention (is there?) of the watch entered needing to be mechanical, which I had assumed. Have you been planning this all along? :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Gpts said:


> I thought you'd lost the plot with this post Nigel, but just re-read your original post for the competition, and noticed there's no mention (is there?) of the watch entered needing to be mechanical, which I had assumed. Have you been planning this all along? :laugh:





Gpts said:


> I thought you'd lost the plot with this post Nigel, but just re-read your original post for the competition, and noticed there's no mention (is there?) of the watch entered needing to be mechanical, which I had assumed. Have you been planning this all along? :laugh:


 Just making it up as he goes along Iike the rest of you

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Not all of us. :laugh:

Mine has moved out to -8 today.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Hamilton still at -1 min 6 seconds, but Seiko now at -50 seconds after 9 hrs of not being worn. I think I'm going back to wearing two a day, but one at a time as actually wearing them for any length of time seems to upset them.

:bash:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

AVO said:


> Not all of us. :laugh:
> 
> Mine has moved out to -8 today.


 Me neither. Not measured the PO tonight but was running +15 seconds at 10am this morning.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok being sensible running with the Omega as before and It is still running at +30 hours. It always seems to be at +9 seconds. Remember it is not a hacking movement. But it can't be that accurate can it? It would mean it is more or less spot on to the second after 30 hours! It can't be can it? :swoon:



artistmike said:


> Nigel, I know just how well that watch of yours is going to do, and if it's the same as it was when I wore it, you'll do extremely well indeed...
> 
> I'm in with my Valjoux 7750 which I like wearing for long periods, so I'm in.... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 see my above post mike. It can't be that accurate can it! Now I've kept it running for 30+ hours it is spot on to the second and it needs a service at that! It can't be that good can it? Thought you might remember :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gpts said:


> I thought you'd lost the plot with this post Nigel, but just re-read your original post for the competition, and noticed there's no mention (is there?) of the watch entered needing to be mechanical, which I had assumed. Have you been planning this all along? :laugh:


 nope no mention.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Ok being sensible running with the Omega as before and It is still running at +30 hours. It always seems to be at +9 seconds. Remember it is not a hacking movement. But it can't be that accurate can it? It would mean it is more or less spot on to the second after 30 hours! It can't be can it? :swoon:


 It is possible maybe. My Seiko monster always seemed stupidly accurate.

After studying it, it turns out it was running slow while on my wrist and running fast face up at night,

ending up bang on to the second in tune with atomic clock.

Have you checked it last thing at night and 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Just making it up as he goes along Iike the rest of you
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I had malice aforethought


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigelp said:


> see my above post mike. It can't be that accurate can it! Now I've kept it running for 30+ hours it is spot on to the second and it needs a service at that! It can't be that good can it? Thought you might remember :thumbsup:


 Yes it can, I remember mentioning it's accuracy on another forum about three years ago and it continued being like that all the time I wore it... It's one of the reasons I actually didn't get it serviced as it never missed a beat. It does sound now as though the winder may be clogging up a bit but it certainly sounds as though the movement still has that uncanny accuracy and I'm really pleased for your sake. It's a nice watch and I'm glad that it's in good hands... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> It is possible maybe. My Seiko monster always seemed stupidly accurate.
> 
> After studying it, it turns out it was running slow while on my wrist and running fast face up at night,
> 
> ...


 This is the crux of it well done! You have hit the intended nail on the head.



artistmike said:


> Yes it can, I remember mentioning it's accuracy on another forum about three years ago and it continued being like that all the time I wore it... It's one of the reasons I actually didn't get it serviced as it never missed a beat. It does sound now as though the winder may be clogging up a bit but it certainly sounds as though the movement still has that uncanny accuracy and I'm really pleased for your sake. It's a nice watch and I'm glad that it's in good hands... :thumbsup:


 It is absolutely amazing mike, I have never known anything like it! And the reason why I started this competition. It is also a tad spooky it is so accurate which is why I keep joking about it being haunted! It is as though a ghostly presence checks and corrects it by the second!!!!!!!!!! Even when I have to get it going again and in check it is still the same difference spot on. Weird. It freaks me out at 3am in the morning :swoon:

uncannily enchanting as well I feel like I am in a chapter from


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

gorgeous isn't she...and spot on. (old pic)










the ghostly omega still now running at 34 hours within a seconds accuracy.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I have a watch that works! Don't know when it was last set but It was more likely than not 6 months ago when new which seems sensible! Its only 30 seconds out. So at the moment 30 seconds in 6 months. I'm in the lead............da da dar Super Nig. Strikes again. Like a phoenix from the ashes into the lead. Just like that. Ha ha! No one knew I was going to turn up with a watch that hadn't been set for 6 months and still be in the lead! Rules what rules?


 Nigel, do you think you will still be owning this watch by the end of the competition? :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigelp said:


> It freaks me out at 3am in the morning :swoon:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

artistmike said:


>


 All quiet last night I think the haunting might have passed. In fact for some reason I always feel very much at ease wearing it! Must be because it is such a stunner! One final up date on its running Mike (prior to service which I will sort out when I've saved a bit for that). It stopped at 2.45am this morning which means it ran for 36h and 45m. That is within 15 minutes of what I think is the full power reserve.

I made a mistake last time with the 50 winds. It is actually 39 winds from flat which it took this morning. It is winding and setting very smoothly with a clear indication when it becomes fully wound and the crown resistance is obvious and more or less immediate at this stage. There is no ratcheting motion in the crown or any free play. So all feels pretty pristine. Probably just a bit of dirt or dryness in the oils some where. Will get it sorted.

I need to tally up now who was in the competition and where we are at obviously as accurately as possible! Then think of a prize! :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I need to tally up now who was in the competition and where we are at obviously as accurately as possible! Then think of a prize! :laugh:


 Yep it needs your full attention so no Ginger Beers with your Sunday lunch.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gpts said:


> I've been wearing the Steinhart every day since Sunday, but putting it face up in the watch drawer overnight. Still not sure if this is cheating?
> 
> Checked this morning and it's at +0.6 seconds since Sunday. It seems to lose 1.5/2 seconds when worn during the day, and gain them back in the drawer at night. I don't know if this is due to it not being worn or resting position?





AVO said:


> I must confess to being a bit astonished. My watch lost a few seconds on Day 1, having not been worn for a week or two. However, since then and on the wrist all the time except for showering and washing up, it has been absolutely rock steady, gaining fractions of a second on average. It now appears to be -4.


 Are these the 2 in the lead so far?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a problem in that the competition time is far too short for me to see any accuracy issues - rated at +/- 5 secs per year which is just over 0.4 secs per month and the eyesight is not good enough to notice that!


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Are these the 2 in the lead so far?


 Steinhart is at -1.7 seconds total so far this morning. Average loss of 0.2 secs per day ( albeit with a little help being left in the drawer overnight?). This competition has, for the first time in ages, meant I've worn the same watch all week, and I would never have known how accurate it's is. Thanks Nigel. TBH though I'm not that fussed normally as long as they're close.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

AVO said:


> Not all of us. :laugh:
> 
> Mine has moved out to -8 today.


 ok



BondandBigM said:


> Yep it needs your full attention so no Ginger Beers with your Sunday lunch.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I'm doing my best to calculate things up accurately mate! In the end I might just guess :laugh:

looking like its got to be the steiny!

can't see that any one can suddenly zoom into a sudden lead without cheating.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

This has been a worthwhile test for me, my SKX which i assumed would be very inaccurate (for some reason) has not only been a joy to wear all week it has also achieved -19 seconds in a week which is under -3 seconds a day

not bad for such a cheap watch, not sure there is anything better for around £100 to be honest


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

So to summarise the entrants roughly who had joined by the time no more were allowed which was again roughly the end of last week I think according to the 'rules'.

We had in the comp.

1) Me Haunted Omega

2) Thomas r with a cartier but the lad dropped out somet about a refurb?

3) RWP with a bulova but he said it would be plus 3 secs or somet a day was it? Well haven't heard of him again so he must have died? Not even been any what tomato ketchup do you like with your watch threads in the past 2 minutes? So can only presume he is deceased? :laugh:

4) Monty lad with his lovely SKX

5) GPTS with his lovely steiny

6) Levity lad we his 1974 Hammy

7) Bondy lad with his 2 Rolly Royces watches which are worth more each than all the cars I have owned put together

8) New century lad JSUD 2002 with his lake lucerne which i think is in italy at the moment?

9) Hughy lle lad with an SMP which was up down on and off

10) Icey Blue with a jones. (sorry Smiths)

11) Mutley the cat with a Zeno

12) Avo with a 1961 omega (who I think should win as it did so well and he understood the rules without needing to ask) - (So did Bond and a few others at that)

13) oh no unlucky 13 it was ArtistMike who once owned my evil ghostly omega (wow how uncanny is that)! Mikes was a specialist one off creation I think!

14) Young Krispy duck with a sailors watch from Portugal. Called IWC

15) Ferrets Badger and Badgersdad with an electronic Omega from '72 which he kept thinking was a something right royal from seiko or somet like that. Though he went missing in action early on when the omega was doing well! I can only assume the seiko lot shot him for being a traitor? :laugh:

16) Fox dog with a rusky

17) Scotts Antiques road show watches. With something out of Indiana Jones. With 32 days in the month or somet like that! Sorry only joking Scotty lad lovely watch!

18) though I think he might have been in just after Bond as he joined after just 3 hours was Ong with a lovely PO.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok for the latest times which i think ive got scribbled down on some bog roll some where.

Here goes.

1) Monty -19 seconds in the week

2) GPTS -1.7 seconds in a week

3) AVO last I heard was at - 4 secs

4) Bond was at +13 for the LV and -6 for the GMT (mid week)

5) Levy lad was at hammy -15 and seiko -30 mid week

6) Badgers ferret was at royal seiko +6 and omega -2 mid week

7)Hugh was at +35 early on with an omega as dodgy as mine well not dodgy just interesting :laugh:

8) Ongs po was 8.5 seconds fast after 72 hours

9) Antiques road show Scott was at 1m 45 secs by mid week (can't remember whether that was up or down but i guess it does not really matter)

10) JSUD 2002 was + 3 minutes mid week which again doesnt really matter!

11) Mutley was only +2 seconds mid week so be interesting to know whether he can challenge the front runners AVO and GPTS

12) Mike is yet to report back which is the sensible approach.

13) I'm sort of +9 seconds I think though I ain't sure

14) Krispy what not was last at +4/5 I think mid week

15) - 18) means we have 3 still to report back who have stood out so much I have forgotten who they are! A quick reconciliation of these lists should identify the culprits pretty quickly, Can't see them beating that steiny though! Could Any body beat that steiny?

So I think we might as well award it to GPTS informally of course but it can be done formally at 8pm tonight within the rules!

So what do you all reckon then lads? Is that Steiny gona get it!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Drum roll please ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, And in last place drrrrruuuuuummmmmmmmmmm

my trusty smiths that will never let me be late again as you can see by the photo it's gained well approx 9 mins whoop woop



so if I am ever late in the future it's fair to say I am not wearing the smiths lol


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Drum roll please ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, And in last place drrrrruuuuuummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> my trusty smiths that will never let me be late again as you can see by the photo it's gained well approx 9 mins whoop woop
> 
> ...


 I love that Smiths! The leather patina is just fab! Who cares about accuracy when they look brill.

+9 minutes is good no need to set it fast to be on time. That is the British spirit! Think ahead of your rivals!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Drum roll please ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, And in last place drrrrruuuuuummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> my trusty smiths that will never let me be late again as you can see by the photo it's gained well approx 9 mins whoop woop
> 
> ...


 Have you tried demagnetising it?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Montybaber said:


> Have you tried demagnetising it?


 To be honest I would not no what to do to demagnetise it

i will take last place with pride as this is my first project I ever done and you are right Nigel the leather vintage strap is very nice and very trendy imo :thumbsup:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

If you were closer i would do it for you, i am happy to post the unit to you if you'd like to try it?

I had a smiths everest (new TF version) which started running fast and it cured it


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> To be honest I would not no what to do to demagnetise it
> 
> i will take last place with pride as this is my first project I ever done and you are right Nigel the leather vintage strap is very nice and very trendy imo :thumbsup:


 Oh I dont think you will be taking last place not when I reveal my time tonight and I hang my head in shame :blush:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Wasnt in the competition but I have been wearing my 38 year old Seiko 6139 all week and keeping an eye on it via the radio clock in the kitchen and writing down the time gained cumulatively. Goes to show mechanical watches settle down after a few days and need to be worn for more than a few days at a time to do there best.

graph


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Oh I dont think you will be taking last place not when I reveal my time tonight and I hang my head in shame :blush:


 Get in we have a battle for last place this is getting exciting :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Wasnt in the competition but I have been wearing my 38 year old Seiko 6139 all week and keeping an eye on it via the radio clock in the kitchen and writing down the time gained cumulatively. Goes to show mechanical watches settle down after a few days and need to be worn for more than a few days at a time to do there best.


 That has been my experience. After a few days i was around 35 seconds fast, after a week, its at 36 seconds fast.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm afraid my Omega has lost the pace a little, and is now -13. I will try to photograph it tonight.

Whatever, I am absolutely delighted with an average of around -2 per day for a watch of its age. They don't make 'em like they used to!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm out - my 1955 chrono had lost 3 1/2 minutes and I could take it now more. I had to reset the time


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> 11) Mutley was only +2 seconds mid week so be interesting to know whether he can challenge the front runners AVO and GPTS


 Nope, currently at +15 seconds :sadwalk:

Still not bad, happy with that


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Krispy what not's entry seems to be holding firm at +5...When can I wear something else?!












Nigelp said:


> 14) Young Krispy duck with a sailors watch from Portugal. Called IWC


 What on earth are you inferring?! If the sailor wants it back, he only has to ask...


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

And my PO is running +21 after not being worn since Friday evening.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Not deceased Nigel. Biding my time and sticking by my plus 3 secs a day Bulova :swoon: When can I change watches?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I think we should award the prize to the person who comes last unless any one else really wants it and if no one wants it that does not matter either. This is the prize. It hasn't run since 1986. I think it needs a new battery. I bet all them falk who didn't take part are kicking them selves now eh!

I can actually see Bond going down the pub with this on dripping in Armani stuff.

It has the added bonus of being a challenge I guess it just needs a new battery popping in and it has not run since 1986. So just imagine that who ever gets this and gets it going will be the first person to tell the time off it since 1986!

It comes with original box and papers nos never worn!

apart from in the above picture. The case is genuine silver chrome plating and the band is genuine imitation leather. Probably to go with matching shoes circa July 1986 in Benidorm on the prom. You know somet tasteful like that with beige pants and one of those cheese cloth shirts and gold medallion :laugh: .

Any how who do we think should win it? The real 'winner'? Or do we think someone really deserves to get it?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I think we should award the prize to the person who comes last unless any one else really wants it and if no one wants it that does not matter either. This is the prize. It hasn't run since 1986. I think it needs a new battery. I bet all them falk who didn't take part are kicking them selves now eh!
> 
> I can actually see Bond going down the pub with this on dripping in Armani stuff.
> 
> ...


 What is it apart from square :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I can actually see Bond going down the pub with this on dripping in Armani stuff.
> 
> Probably to go with matching shoes circa July 1986 in Benidorm on the prom. You know somet tasteful like that with beige pants and one of those cheese cloth shirts and gold medallion :laugh: .


 Perfect, we are going to Benidorm for our birthdays this year.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

RWP said:


> What is it apart from square :thumbsup:


 don't know really it say figaro quartz japan mvmt I think but its never been tampered with back never been off could be running a rolex movement for all I know and just want winding or wearing to get all them dual thingies bouncing about inside?

Mum had a shop in the 80's and it probably came free from a wholesaler some where in deepest darkest manchester.



BondandBigM said:


> Perfect, we are going to Benidorm for our birthdays this year.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 pm me your details and its yours unless the real winner suddenly clambers for it, is there a real winner? :laugh:



hughlle said:


> That has been my experience. After a few days i was around 35 seconds fast, after a week, its at 36 seconds fast.


 well done mate smp came good in the end?



Krispy said:


> Krispy what not's entry seems to be holding firm at +5...When can I wear something else?!
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth are you inferring?! If the sailor wants it back, he only has to ask...


 Yeh mate feel free to throw the towel in and wear something else I can't see owt catching that steiny at 1.7 of a second! 



RWP said:


> Not deceased Nigel. Biding my time and sticking by my plus 3 secs a day Bulova :swoon: When can I change watches?


 mmmmmmmmm you ain't far off that steiny! But yeh probably not going to catch it now! So feel free to hang your wot nots up and change watches. Its been a fair old trial and a fair old week for everyone who ventured into this challenge of truly biblical proportions. You can all put your feet up relax and look back on an amazing achievement for mankind and monkeys










He has the same colour hair as me :biggrin:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I think we should award the prize to the person who comes last unless any one else really wants it and if no one wants it that does not matter either. This is the prize. It hasn't run since 1986. I think it needs a new battery. I bet all them falk who didn't take part are kicking them selves now eh!
> 
> I can actually see Bond going down the pub with this on dripping in Armani stuff.
> 
> ...


 Definitely someone else, in the spirit of the competition. Tough call for you Nigel!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gpts said:


> Definitely someone else, in the spirit of the competition. Tough call for you Nigel!


 I know its been murder choosing the winner! mmmmmmmmmm How about scott scottswatches after all 1986 could be a birth year for someone! I bet a lot of people were born in 1986 and I can date this by the fact its been in the family since new!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think @Thomasr came last with his Cartier that doesn't work. Mine saw the week out

And as punishment, he has to wear the dog watch to the clock and watch fair in Solihull next Sunday

PS 1986 was thirty years ago, so although it will be someones birth year watch they should be more sensible by that age than to buy that artytime:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> I think @Thomasr came last with his Cartier that doesn't work. Mine saw the week out
> 
> And as punishment, he has to wear the dog watch to the clock and watch fair in Solihull next Sunday
> 
> PS 1986 was thirty years ago, so although it will be someones birth year watch they should be more sensible by that age than to buy that artytime:


 Blimey it was enall and it only seems like yesterday, Its this getting older I lose all sense of time. Good job my Omega is the most accurate watch on the forum bar none! Its been all the way up Snowdon this aft and then onto Anglesey. Its a well travelled Vintage Omega now!



It is a shame that Cartier doesn't work its one of the nicest watches on the forum! Shame that :sadwalk:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Nigelp said:


> Blimey it was enall and it only seems like yesterday, Its this getting older I lose all sense of time. Good job my Omega is the most accurate watch on the forum bar none! Its been all the way up Snowdon this aft and then onto Anglesey. Its a well travelled Vintage Omega now!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame that Cartier doesn't work its one of the nicest watches on the forum! Shame that :sadwalk:


 the cartier still lives, i just had to uncase for a day to two to polish up and regulate, here are some after shots :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thomasr said:


> the cartier still lives, i just had to uncase for a day to two to polish up and regulate, here are some after shots :laugh:


 looks superb true class there!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

This is my final and honest entry as out to dinner tonight. PO gained 22 seconds in 7 days. So 3 1/7 seconds per day as a mean. Hopefully I haven't won that Figaro !!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

You're safe, ong. I can beat that! :laugh:

-14 after one week.

Average -2.14 s/d


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

My Lucerne ran just slightly fast over the week , well ok maybe not slightly fast but extremely fast and managed to gain a whopping 35 minutes and 20 seconds .

But I have a theory as my wheelchair is a manual one and my arms are constantly pushing myself forward because I go so fast I am also pushing my watch movement forward with me .... Hey sounds good to me


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I love this watch...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

AVO said:


> I love this watch...


 I love this one


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> 15) Ferrets Badger and Badgersdad with an electronic Omega from '72 which he kept thinking was a something right royal from seiko or somet like that. Though he went missing in action early on when the omega was doing well! :laugh:


 Cheek. :aggressive: The f300 at eight o clock tonight was six seconds up over the week. The KS had crackled on a bit, and is now 28 seconds up, but that on has winding which isn't its natural state. I'm impressed with both of them.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> My Lucerne ran just slightly fast over the week , well ok maybe not slightly fast but extremely fast and managed to gain a whopping 35 minutes and 20 seconds .
> 
> But I have a theory as my wheelchair is a manual one and my arms are constantly pushing myself forward because I go so fast I am also pushing my watch movement forward with me .... Hey sounds good to me


 I am pm me your details and the dog watch is yours! We have a winner!



badgersdad said:


> Cheek. :aggressive: The f300 at eight o clock tonight was six seconds up over the week. The KS had crackled on a bit, and is now 28 seconds up, but that on has winding which isn't its natural state. I'm impressed with both of them.


 Oh hang on a minute I meant yours! The dog watch goes to Badgersdad.

Thats is it it is after 8 and badgerdad gets to wear the dog!



damb sorry wrong picture



just pm me your details Andrew and I shall forward the figaro :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> I am pm me your details and the dog watch is yours! We have a winner!
> 
> Oh hang on a minute I meant yours! The dog watch goes to Badgersdad.
> 
> ...


 Er, very generous. Why do I win it though? I'm not first or last. I'm perfectly happy for a more deserving winner to take it, lovely though it is.

:blind:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Er, very generous. Why do I win it though? I'm not first or last. I'm perfectly happy for a more deserving winner to take it, lovely though it is.
> 
> :blind:


 I think it would suit you! But there is a condition you have to wear it all week in school and see what the kids say then let us lot know!

With wrist shots to prove 

though you are allowed to nominate an another. to win it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I wore both for the full seven days, no face up crown down malarkey I didn't take either of them off at all during the week and used Nigel's link to time them.

So in the end the LV was at +42 and the GMT was at -14 which was pretty much as I though given the life the LV has had and I don't think the GMT did to badly either.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I wore both for the full seven days, no face up crown down malarkey I didn't take either of them off at all during the week and used Nigel's link to time them.
> 
> So in the end the LV was at +42 and the GMT was at -14 which was pretty much as I though given the life the LV has had and I don't think the GMT did to badly either.


 You are the normal person I was looking for, that was the ratio of the competition! So would you like figaro?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> You are the normal person I was looking for, that was the ratio of the competition! So would you like figaro?


 Excellent idea.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Excellent idea.


 does that mean you want figaro?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> You are the normal person I was looking for, that was the ratio of the competition! So would you like figaro?


 Yes please it will be perfect with my pink Armani shirt

:thumbsup:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yes please it will be perfect with my pink Armani shirt
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 ok pm me your details and I shall post it in the morning! We have a winner ladies and gents


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I too stuck to one watch all week but didn't wear it for bed. Here is the Vostok which I started at 9pm last Sunday. Its gained just over six mins, which is strange as it gained 4 in the first 48hrs !!










Better than I was expecting from a cheapish ruskie so I'm well please with its performance of less than a min a day on average :clap: .

Fox


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Foxdog said:


> Well I too stuck to one watch all week but didn't wear it for bed. Here is the Vostok which I started at 9pm last Sunday. Its gained just over six mins, which is strange as it gained 4 in the first 48hrs !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we have a few winners now but only 1 figaro


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nigelp said:


> we have a few winners now but only 1 figaro


 A month each and pass it on? :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

AVO said:


> A month each and pass it on? :laugh:


 great idea who gets it first


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I'm 50% out. The Hamilton stopped at 10.10 this morning and I hadn't noticed. :sadwalk: Decided not to wear it today as I had to go to my parents' and they usually need me to do various watch unfriendly jobs. So, I laid both the Hamilton and the Seiko face up and left them at home.

The Seiko ended up at -1min 20 seconds over the week. Not bad, I thought. :biggrin:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> great idea who gets it first


 Should we form a queue?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Should we form a queue?


 just one taker and we are off


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

AVO said:


> You're safe, ong. I can beat that! :laugh:
> 
> -14 after one week.
> 
> Average -2.14 s/d


 Really pleased as one more watch could leave me sleeping in the car. Well done !


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Dog needing good home


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Stick Radley on the dial and some klutz might be daft enough to pay you 60 sovs for it...


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I wore both for the full seven days, no face up crown down malarkey I didn't take either of them off at all during the week and used Nigel's link to time them.
> 
> So in the end the LV was at +42 and the GMT was at -14 which was pretty much as I though given the life the LV has had and I don't think the GMT did to badly either.


 Just a question. If you don't wear your watch to bed ( some of us don't like to) is there anything wrong with getting to know how your watch works and positioning it to best advantage? What's the harm. Malarkey? £300 quid watch and lost 2 seconds in a week. Pretty good timekeeping wether you like the watch or not.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gpts said:


> Just a question. If you don't wear your watch to bed ( some of us don't like to) is there anything wrong with getting to know how your watch works and positioning it to best advantage? What's the harm. Malarkey? £300 quid watch and lost 2 seconds in a week. Pretty good timekeeping wether you like the watch or not.


 No its fair, it looks like a rolex as well so It has done very well. Do you want figaro?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Gpts said:


> Just a question. If you don't wear your watch to bed ( some of us don't like to) is there anything wrong with getting to know how your watch works and positioning it to best advantage? What's the harm. Malarkey? £300 quid watch and lost 2 seconds in a week. Pretty good timekeeping wether you like the watch or not.


 Probably 99.9% of watch buyers have never heard of it and in all the watches I've bought, cheap or expensive, not a single sales person has mentioned it to me.

And I'm pretty sure most people couldn't be @rsed to faff about trying to get it the right way round just to save or lose a few seconds here or there hence my malarkey comment.

If I wanted absolute accuracy I'd just buy one of those cheapo radio controlled watches out of the Sunday papers and be done with it.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> No its fair, it looks like a rolex as well so It has done very well. Do you want figaro?


 Thanks Nigel you're a gent, but I'm sure there are more deserving than me. And like I've said before your competition was great in that I've worn the same watch for a week which is a novelty. Only picked the Steinhart because it's one of my newest arrivals.



BondandBigM said:


> Probably 99.9% of watch buyers have never heard of it and in all the watches I've bought, cheap or expensive, not a single sales person has mentioned it to me.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure most people couldn't be @rsed to faff about trying to get it the right way round just to save or lose a few seconds here or there hence my malarkey comment.
> 
> If I wanted absolute accuracy I'd just buy one of those cheapo radio controlled watches out of the Sunday papers and be done with it.


 You're probably right mate. OCD - what can I say :yes:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Just did my own measuring for fun and my Longines Conquest did end up +35 secs, which is OK. Last Sunday I set my Pulsar beater at the same time (well the next minute, but near enough) and shiver me timbers it's still spot on. I know we expect accuracy from a quartz, but still it's not radio/atomic timed or anything. I think that's rather good for a £50 watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nigelp said:


> Dog needing good home


 Send the Mut to me and I'll start another fun thread with him :thumbsup: .

Fox

Oh almost forgot but as an aside I started checking my Seiko Solar against 'Time is' on Wednesday night and a present it is spot on, wearing it for work today for the first time as its been languishing on the kitchen window since. .

Tomorrow its the turn of the ginger muff :naughty: , which arrived last week but hasn't had a run out yet.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Personally i am moving on to my SKX009 this week as it was a real eye opener wearing the same watch for 7 days, i am also thinking that as painful as it will be the first scratch will allow me to enjoy it for what it is and stop babying it

its a cracker too, and the strapcode is so comfortable


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> Personally i am moving on to my SKX009 this week as it was a real eye opener wearing the same watch for 7 days, i am also thinking that as painful as it will be the first scratch will allow me to enjoy it for what it is and stop babying it
> 
> its a cracker too, and the strapcode is so comfortable


 If anyone is interested the 009 is +2 seconds after 5 days wear i am very impressed


----------

